# Your favorite lure



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Post your favorite lure or bait. I'd love to hear what works HERE instead of Texas or Florida


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I don't use them very often anymore, since I have moved on to more&#8230; versatile (read: harder to use) lures, but my most productive lure of all time has got to be the inline spinner. That and the shallow minnow crank bait. When you are constantly reeling and then WHAM! That feeling is unparalleled.

Nowadays when I'm not fly fishing, I'm throwing jigs, tubes, lipless cranks, or jerk baits.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Bitsy tubes last year were by far my most productive lure we'll see if that holds true after this year as I plan on expanding my horizons with some new/unfamiliar offerings.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted for the lipless crank. It's my favorite of the options listed. It can be fished in the entire water column and will catch just about every species in our rivers and lakes.

That being said, my true favorite lure is the Original Rapala in silver. It has brought more fish to my hand than any other by a substantial margin. It only dives to 4' but I've found that the fish will rise to hit it in even the deepest pools of the middle LMR.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

All of the baits you listed all work around here besides "none of your business" and "car battery and somewires". It all just depends on where, when, and the mood of the bass. I chose skirted jig because I love to feel the "thump" and then the instant feel of weight after a lightning fast hookset.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I have always fished the beetle spin in crayfish color, brown & orange, with good results. This past year I've been using jigs, and twister tail grubs more,and lipeless cranks. I also fished the silver and black rapalas alot in the past.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have always done well with Spinnerbaits and plastics, especially Berkley powerbait in red shad, and yum singers in Carolina chart. But last year I was introduced to and really enjoy the rapala DT serious cranks. I caught the largest piggy on those.....

Edit: I hate autocorrect! 

Mr. A


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Jig head and twister tails.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

It was tough, but I voted tube.

Although I have to ask why the word _tube_ was italicized in the poll?

I was deeply offended by this slight. People please, don't let OSG's disdain for the tube affect your vote. 

Subliminal tactics are obviously at work here. I feel disenfranchised.


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

Have to agree with bsmith.Origional Floating Rapala,silver and black,hands down.On occasion though,a white rooster tail will get beat to death by white bass in Caesars Creek.Had a days where I stood in one spot catching fish after fish all day long.At the end of the day all that was left of the rooster tail was the blade,body missing all the paint,and a treble hook without any feathers,and they were still hitting it.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I notice explosives are not on the list, what kind of car battery works best?
Grubs, lipless cranks & Jerk baits are what I use the most.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Grubs, lipless cranks & Jerk baits are what I use the most.


I voted jerkbait. Since I mostly river fish I catch the most fish on some sort of jig like a grub, swim bait or hair jig. But I'd rather catch em on a minnow plug when I can. I think I've got some sort of weird minnow plug fetish I have a million different kinds of the things. And yeah Ive spent hundreds of hours throwing a lipless crank at night.

Just realized I messed up and left off swim baits like Joshy's, Keitechs, and RR Strikers. First Deltaoscar hates me and now Intimidator is going to kill me...


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

Hands down best all around bait is tubes they work everywhere ponds, lakes, rivers. Idk what it is but it's my go to bait when everything else is failing to produce. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

Baba Ganoush said:


> *Have to agree with bsmith.Origional Floating Rapala,silver and black,hands down*.On occasion though,a white rooster tail will get beat to death by white bass in Caesars Creek.Had a days where I stood in one spot catching fish after fish all day long.At the end of the day all that was left of the rooster tail was the blade,body missing all the paint,and a treble hook without any feathers,and they were still hitting it.


This, but based on your location we may be fishing the same LMR holes.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i voted plastic worm but only because there were no flys listed


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Although I have to ask why the word _tube_ was italicized in the poll?


Another example (and there have been plenty) of Master Stinky being a Sith Lord.

Now if I may, My vote is multi faceted (which may get me a stern warning from OSG).
Dependent on the time of year and obviously locations along the water course...
1) Soft Plastics. I use them the most and its near impossible to go through my bag and find only a few different styles.
2) Shallow running crank baits (Since I am in the minority as a "hater" of the Rebel Craw, I stick to the shallow cranks such as the Manns Baby 1 Minus. There are a lot of similar style lures out there I will be experimenting with, but this guy is always nearby and they are deadly!
3) Jerkbait. You get one of these lures into a productive cadence, work it and get hammered by a good fish and you will nearly empty your life's savings buying them up whenever you encounter them. Which means they are a multi species lure...fish and man!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I voted none of your business! But in all seriousness I LOVE using quartered Senkos, I can catch anything that eats minnows with them and Rockies love them. They are now my goto bait for any small creek that I fish.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

1.Smallmouth=Buzzbait,Senko,Tube.
2.LMB=Hellbender,Spinnerbait,Big Live Bluegill.
3.Musky=Buchertail,Spinnerbait,Buzzbait.
4.Saugeye=Big White Spinnerbait with Red head and Copper blades.


Roscoe


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> 1.Smallmouth=Buzzbait,Senko,Tube.
> 2.LMB=Hellbender,Spinnerbait,Big Live Bluegill.
> 3.Musky=Buchertail,Spinnerbait,Buzzbait.
> 4.Saugeye=Big White Spinnerbait with Red head and Copper blades.
> ...


Where the heck do you buy hellbenders?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Where else but Ebay.It's the best crankbait for BIG BASS that I know of.My Grandad got me started on them a long time ago.You can run them through trees,brush,rocks etc and seldom get hung up..I know of a few Big Bass around 10lbs.and a 7lb.at least.And they are easy on the budget.Other fish hit them as well.I bet a Big Smallmouth would tear it up.I use Black mostly and sometimes with a pork trailer.Now I've told one of my secrets,but hope everybody catches Big Fish!



Roscoe


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

OSG
You don't even have the best bait listed!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea he does.It's under Deep Diving Crankbait.


Roscoe


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jigs, jigs, jigs .... with various dressings. Can fish from just sub surface to 50' and all year long


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I catch most of my fish on lipless cranks.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> It was tough, but I voted tube.
> 
> Although I have to ask why the word _tube_ was italicized in the poll?
> 
> ...


I heard that he really hates small children fishing tubes, almost as much as puppies


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

Love my Senko's.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I voted for skirted jig since I didnt see swimbaits as an option. Love me a swim jig.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

My favorite bait is one that I make myself, of course, it's a 1/64th oz shad dart with kip tail, I make for whitebass and crappie, mostly started making them to fish for white bass under a small weighted bobber, fun to wade and cast , they are a killer on them in the spring spawn.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> It was tough, but I voted tube.
> 
> Although I have to ask why the word _tube_ was italicized in the poll?
> 
> ...



I voted tube as well. Although I do keep having thoughts that I should stop using them... must just be reading too many of OSG's posts though


----------

